# Newbie HELP



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi to you all
have just purchased a 1990 Gulf Stream Sunstream 28ft which need a fair bit of work, and as you all seem so helpful have joined this site.
anyway my first of many problems is the damp which has affected most of the ply on the inside of the motorhome under the kitchen window and the dining area.

i have re sealed the roof and all the joints with non setting mastik from APB and it now seems dry after a good downpoor.

Question ... how easy is it to replace the ply inner wall on the nearside below window where the laminations have split? approx 6foot by 3foot area,what would you use to fix these panels if i cut the damaged wall away?and replace with new ply.


sorry for long winded explanation,

regards to all


ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
Welcome to MHF, sorry for the late response but I guess we all missed your post  
Anyway now it should pop up near the top and hopefully you can get some answers. It would be helpful to see some pictures of the affected area in order to make sensible suggestions, how bad is the damage? We had a leak on our RV below the window which has now been resealed, the inner panel was damp but is now dry and when we had the interior reupholstered we had a panel made up and padded and covered with the same material as the seats to fit below the window. This has now made the wall look really nice when the sofa is in the bed position and tidied up the slightly grotty look of the wallpaper. It is also warmer when in that bed as it gives another layer for insulation.
I hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks keith
Fordy sent me a PM soon after posting and has helped alot,
i have now sealed allthe leaky roof areas and i am now going to replace the kitchen area with new range and sink, i will change design of area so am trying to use UK instead of american because of the cost difference.
thanks for reply though 

see new thread attwood range replacement? can you help,

as i am now well into renovation i will need a lot of help and this seems to
be the best place

many thanks 

ian


----------

